# [initrd] ne veux pas se monter ... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

A titre informatif, j'aimerais monter le fichier "initrd.img" ... Mais ... c'est sur une distro Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.... (oui, je sais ...)...

Donc, ca se trouve ici : http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/Initrd

et en gros, je suis coincé ici :

```
[root@wk01lhe boot]# gunzip < initrd-2.6.18-128.1.10.el5.img > initrd.img

[root@wk01lhe boot]# ls -lh initrd-2.6.18-128.1.10.el5.img initrd.img

-rw------- 1 root root 3.1M Jun  8 14:48 initrd-2.6.18-128.1.10.el5.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.0M Aug 28 15:07 initrd.img

[root@wk01lhe boot]# mount -o loop initrd.img /mnt

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

[root@wk01lhe boot]# mount -o loop -t cramfs initrd.img /mnt

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

[root@wk01lhe boot]# mount -o loop -t romfs initrd.img /mnt

mount: unknown filesystem type 'romfs'
```

Je ne sais pas du tout quel est le type de FS qu'il faut utilsier .. 

Une idée ??

----------

## ppg

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> A titre informatif, j'aimerais monter le fichier "initrd.img" ... Mais ... c'est sur une distro Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.... (oui, je sais ...)...
> 
> Donc, ca se trouve ici : http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/Initrd
> ...

 

squashfs peut être.

----------

## UB|K

salut,

un initrd c'est en général une archive cpio.gz alors je sais pas si on peut le monter mais tu peux toujours le décompresser...

----------

## loopx

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> un initrd c'est en général une archive cpio.gz alors je sais pas si on peut le monter mais tu peux toujours le décompresser...

 

Bah, d'après ce que j'ai lu .. tu dois pouvoir y avoir accès .. décompression ou montage .. J'ai juste réussi à décompacter, mais le montage hum ... Je doute fort qu'il y ai une nouvelle décompresion à effectuer ...

Tout ca est à titre informatif, car j'apprend un peu le boot réseau ...  :Smile:     Pour le boulot, je dois faire des schémas, donc si vous avez des infos intéressante/tuto/schema etc, suis preneur aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Perdu, ca fonctionne pas avec squashfs  :Sad: 

```
[root@wk01lhe boot]# mount -o loop -t squashfs initrd.img /mnt

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour extraire un initrd zcat <moninitrd> | cpio -i

Pour le monter, via fuse et unpackfs ou archivemount http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=ArchiveFileSystems

----------

## loopx

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Pour extraire un initrd zcat <moninitrd> | cpio -i
> 
> Pour le monter, via fuse et unpackfs ou archivemount http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=ArchiveFileSystems

 

Je viens de tester le "cpio" et ca fonctionne  :Smile: 

Je vais checker l'autre méthode ..

EDIT: merci  :Wink: 

----------

